# fisheye lens for projector



## 0ri0n (Mar 25, 2009)

hey guys, im thinking about making my room into a planetarium. i going to get me a 720p projector (Optoma HD65) hooked it up on my pc and point it to my ceiling (about 10ft high) i was wondering, is it possible for me to put a fisheye lens on top of the projector's existing lens to give me a 180 degree picture on the ceiling? thanks in advance for your help.


----------

